# Microsoft Update Error number: 0x800700C1



## lakekatrine (Jan 11, 2006)

Recently one of my computers on a two computer network is getting the following error message:

"Error number: 0x800700C1

The website has encountered a problem and cannot display the page you are trying to view. The options provided below might help you solve the problem."

This computer is running XP Home, SP2, is seldom used (except as a backup system) has no other problems, has all the latest updates, has no viruses, and no spyware. Office Updates works fine. I have search the web for this error number and have not been able to find a solution. Tech support at Microsoft Updates has suggested a number of things including checking services.msc to ensure Automatic Updates and Background Intelligent Transfer Service (BITS) are set to automatic, running the following commands: REGSVR32 MSXML3.DLL, REGSVR32 MSXML2.DLL, REGSVR32 MSXML.DLL, installing MSXML 3.0 SP5, cleaning temp files, deleting all cookies, and objects from IE.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lakekatrine (Jan 11, 2006)

fyi...

Microsoft Update Tech Support suggested the following which fixed the problem...

Suggestion 1 Re-register the System components.

1. Click Start, Run, type: cmd and press Enter. 

2. Run the following commands: 

regsvr32 regwizc.dll
Regsvr32 licdll.dll

We will receive "succeeded" message if a component is registered successfully. 

After that, please try to access the Windows Update site again. If the issue persists, let us try to use the System File Checker (SFC) to scan system components. Please be reassured that we can try this step safely. System File Checker checks for damaged or replaced corrupt system files. Thank you for your understanding and efforts. For your convenience, I have re-attached the steps to perform the SFC 

Suggestion 2 Use the System File Checker (SFC) to scan system components.

1. Insert the Windows XP installation CD into the CD-ROM; Click Exit if the auto-menu pops up.

2. Click Start, click Run, type: cmd and press Enter.

3. Input the following commands and press Enter after each line.

sfc /purgecache

sfc /scannow

Note: There is a SPACE between "SFC" and "/Scannow", "/Purgecache", and this command will take several minutes to complete and may require access to the Windows installation source files.

After trying above steps, let’s try to access the Windows Update site again.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello lakekatrine and Welcome to TSF

I apologize on behalf of TSF for not replying to your thread in a timely matter, so sorry.

I would like to also Thank you for posting the updated information that fixed the issue. It will be most useful in the furture Im sure. :grin:


----------

